# Designing a platform bed



## livingindarkness (May 13, 2010)

I am really in love with this bed:
http://www.vivaterra.com/pls/enetrixp/!stmenu_template.main?complex_id_in=482007.486161.2565187.4100979.page

It seems fairly straightforward, but I have two questions. 

What would be the best way to support those edge pieces that stick out (the ones touching the nightstand, and the comforter is resting on) connected to the 2x frame that rests on the ground? I was thinking maybe a steel angle made out of ¾” or 1” tube steel or angle iron that would be recessed on the bottom of the 2x that protrudes out? 

And the second question is how would I go about building this bed so that it can be taken apart, for example if I need to move or get it through a door, how can I get those miters to stay tight, yet be able to disassemble it to get it in and out of rooms?

Thank you guys so much!


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

If it were me, I'd make the bed in 3 pieces. Headboard, the platform and the bottom frame with each being able to be detached. I'd build the bottom frame with braces at 45 deg across each corner to reinforce what looks like a box joint. The platform I'd make from sheet goods (3/4 ply?) with an 1x hardwood edging. I would attach blocks underneath the platform once it was centered to keep it from sliding. With the mattress on I wouldn't worry about the platform coming up. And the headboard I'd do a glue up like they did and attach it to the frame with bolts like most other headboards. Three pieces would make it fairly manageable to move when the time came. Don't know if my ideas do you any good or not but might give you something to mull over.


----------



## ash123 (Mar 14, 2010)

The part that touches the night stand is the platform. That's the big flat thing the mattress lays on. 

The set up kinda looks like this . . .










The pedestal can be split. I made one years ago for a soft side water bed. I split the platform as well. Just measure the headboard to see if it fits in the door. Any panel that will stand up in a doorway will usually fit anywhere a person can walk.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

Select VG Fir is nice to look at when finished and relatively stable material to work with, I've made a few great looking bed/waterbed frames out of it and it will be heavy.

Without a clear look at the platform minus the bedding my guess is the, (2X10/12) box and inner frame supports the 2X10/12 horizontal band confines the matress and probably interlocks to the frame, (screws, brackets).

I have 2 major issues with the platform.

1. The amount of "band" overhang and lack of support. The band is cantilevered over the box, it may be an optical delusion but looks like a good 6 to 8". The picture also cleverly covers and or excludes the bands corner joints which will be a point of contention when the materials try to move over time. 

The "ledge/band" will receive much traffic, bodies, butts, feet, etc. The height of the matress appears to be 18 to 20" off the floor. The amount of overhang looks unbalanced, imagine sitting on the mattress with your calves pressing into the band and your feet dangling in the air. How comfortable will that be after "X" number of seconds? Bending over the bed to change sheets and covers will become a drag too.

2. The head board hgt is 42" the hgt of the platform may be somewhere between 10-3/4" to 13" leaving 29" to 31" above. Even with SVG Fir the possibility of it curling forward or back above the box and band over time is high. It looks like they use 1X or 2X6 for the head board. If it isn't 1X stock I'd go with that for the head board. Ensure the material is thoroughly cooked, build up the perimeter to look 2X or whatever and brace the back in 3 or 4 places as a stabilizing buttress. Otherwise I'd lower the HB hgt by 12" and go with a 1X or 2X4" glue up.

I've also had luck stabilizing 1X Oak with 3/4" AC plywd. backing, (screw no glue). You can lighten up on the plywd weight by cutting a series of narrow arched windows.

Lastly imagine yourself getting in and out of the bed, changing the bedding, moving around the platform, etc in the confines of your bdrm. at 40, 50, 60yrs old. Consider drawers at the side and foot of the box. 

What may look wonderful in a pic or show rm. may not translate into practical in the bdrm.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

Platform beds can be very simple, and very sturdy. Only a mattress is needed. For kings and queens, I make two bases and two platforms. For doubles (full), or singles, just one.

This design works out well, as the vertical edge for the mattress makes the platform rigid. They are easy to assemble and take apart.
.


----------



## beatricetr (Jun 28, 2010)

Platform beds can be extremely simple. Platform bed plans can be more complex too; you can add headboards, footboards, canopies, even extra flourishes and storage units.


----------



## MarshallCairns (Jul 6, 2010)

I’m looking for plans to make a platform bed. I’ve found some plans that I like and I’ve priced out the materials. I’m still not absolutely certain I’m going to do this. I need to decide whether it’s really worth the money and effort.


----------

